# Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival Schedule + Extras



## Ray-ACP

So, based on the information below, nintendo have slightly imrpoved the capture rate but...THE APPEARANCE RATE IS STILL THE SAME AS LAST TIME. The gold bats are 25% appearance rate, the gold butterflies from rover's garden safari were also 25% appearance rate and whites 35%. At least the catch rate is higher because that was the main problem...but we have even LESS time to this next event than before.

For rover's event we had 7 days for part 1 and 6 days for part 2. This new event we'll have 6 days for part 1, 5 days for part 2. Nintendo have you not learnt from all the feedback xD

Lottie's event starts 1st February.








Also for those who are unaware, we're getting a new animal group called hip and loads of new furniture/animals/amenities coming on 30th january (i think).


----------



## ravenblue

Oh my... Thanks for the info. Knowing what to prepare for helps at least.


----------



## Imbri

Ooh, I want the goth outfits. Plus, that hip tent is adorable!

Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## Gruntilda

I want everything!  (except maybe the big red boot which I never understood why it was supposed to be a seat in New Leaf)  And I am so glad we are getting more camper patterns.


----------



## Ray-ACP

One of those campers looks like a rover pattern, second rover camper? I'm loving the mushroom amenities and those new flowers <3

I managed to get everything last time, MY BODY IS READY, BRING IT


----------



## Angel-Rae

Agh I’ll be working with no phone or iPad access for the first two days! I can’t devote my life to it like last time. I really want those dresses and the wig! I think the balloon castle could be hilarious if the campers are jumping!


----------



## MopyDream44

Nintendo tweeted that they heard the feedback that was submitted about the Rover Event, and I do believe the release of that graphic and the information it contains confirms that they have heard the feedback and tweaked the upcoming Lottie event. I really appreciate the transparency about the catch rates for the upcoming event. While the appearance and catch rates are still on the low side (especially for the rare bats) it appears the catch rate from sharing butterflies has been significantly increased. While the spawn and catch rates were very frustrating and ultimately made the Rover Event a lot less fun than the previous events, the best part about it was how it brought friends together to help one another. The tweaks they've made will not only help people finish the event successfully, but they've essentially highlighted the best part from the previous event by encouraging people to share even more during this event due to the better catch rate. 

My suggestion would be to prepare for the event by finding good friends who will actively share bats and will work toward returning bats that have been shared with them. I believe some people may have been holding onto butterflies during the Rover Event because it was a new format and people weren't quite sure how it worked. There are plenty of wonderful people on this forum who are more than willing to help their friends out. I would also encourage everyone to share bats with your friends because there is no real reason to hold onto them. Look at your visitors tab to see who left what for you, and be sure to return the kindness your friends show you. I'm confident people will have more success with this event if we are all diligent about sharing!


----------



## Whisboi

I'm the most excited for the hip amenities and that wig! I need to prep for the event, and also for Host the Most! I'm so hype about this huge update!


----------



## Ray-ACP

MopyDream44 said:


> Nintendo tweeted that they heard the feedback that was submitted about the Rover Event, and I do believe the release of that graphic and the information it contains confirms that they have heard the feedback and tweaked the upcoming Lottie event. I really appreciate the transparency about the catch rates for the upcoming event. While the appearance and catch rates are still on the low side (especially for the rare bats) it appears the catch rate from sharing butterflies has been significantly increased. While the spawn and catch rates were very frustrating and ultimately made the Rover Event a lot less fun than the previous events, the best part about it was how it brought friends together to help one another. The tweaks they've made will not only help people finish the event successfully, but they've essentially highlighted the best part from the previous event by encouraging people to share even more during this event due to the better catch rate.
> 
> My suggestion would be to prepare for the event by finding good friends who will actively share bats and will work toward returning bats that have been shared with them. I believe some people may have been holding onto butterflies during the Rover Event because it was a new format and people weren't quite sure how it worked. There are plenty of wonderful people on this forum who are more than willing to help their friends out. I would also encourage everyone to share bats with your friends because there is no real reason to hold onto them. Look at your visitors tab to see who left what for you, and be sure to return the kindness your friends show you. I'm confident people will have more success with this event if we are all diligent about sharing!



I would agree with you but they've reduced the amount of days for the event so in the end they haven't balanced it at all. It's easier to catch the creatures but with the spawn rates being "exactly the same as rover's events" and we have less time to do it pretty much balances it to be exactly the same as before lol

I see what they've done though, they've made it easier but because it's less time it'll be exactly the same difficulty imo.


----------



## Urchinia

Que the whiners! Oh wait...

I'm excited either way. It's a game, and these items look like they're worth the effort.


----------



## Han Solo

God hopefully people don't complain as much this time.
They want you to spend that $$$ lmao it's not going to be insanely easy.


----------



## MopyDream44

Remnantique said:


> I would agree with you but they've reduced the amount of days for the event so in the end they haven't balanced it at all. It's easier to catch the creatures but with the spawn rates being "exactly the same as rover's events" and we have less time to do it pretty much balances it to be exactly the same as before lol



I see what you mean about the reduced amount of time, but as long as people are sharing, I suspect it will be much easier to complete the event with that 95% catch rate. It's hard to know for sure until we play the event, but I'm going to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt on this one. 

EDIT: I misread the infographic and it doesn't seem the catch rate will be higher for shared vs spawned butterflies. The 95% refers to how often you will get seeds and from what source (shout out and thank you to ravenblue). Still the lowest rate for catching is 48%, which still seems much higher than the Rover Event. There is still no reason to hold onto bats though, so I'd still encourage people to help their friends! 



Han Solo said:


> God hopefully people don't complain as much this time.
> They want you to spend that $$$ lmao it's not going to be insanely easy.



I just want to acknowledge that there is a difference between complaining and forming an educated opinion based on research and experience, and using that to provide constructive feedback to Nintendo. Like the new feature that tells you that your friends gardens need water? That is because people offered feedback in order to bring about change to provide a better experience to users. If people enjoyed the first part of the Rover Event, that is awesome, but those opinions are no more or less valid than the opinions of those who didn't. It is OK to have an opinion one way or another. Just my two cents.


----------



## SierraSigma

What were the catch rates on shared butterflies last time? I always felt they were a bit higher, but nothing like 90% and 95%. Is everyone missing that bit? Yeah, you cant grow as many on your own but seems to me that a shared bat will be almost a guaranteed catch?


----------



## MopyDream44

SierraSigma said:


> What were the catch rates on shared butterflies last time? I always felt they were a bit higher, but nothing like 90% and 95%. Is everyone missing that bit? Yeah, you cant grow as many on your own but seems to me that a shared bat will be almost a guaranteed catch?



I'm not sure that information was ever disclosed, but it really feels like it was less than 50% based on my personal experience (though I didn't do detailed research). It seems like we will catch slightly over 9 out of every 10 bats that are shared during this event. That seems markedly improved! BTW, I've got you on my list for some bats Sierra


----------



## SierraSigma

You're high on my priority list to Mopy. My strategy last time was share back whatever was shared to me and I caught, and try and make up any defect with grown ones later in the day.

I settled into a pattern with certain friends. I really liked how others settled into the same. Especially ones not met on here so we had no way to communicate. Sometimes Id get 3 or 4 at a time and catch nothing, and feel bad I had nothing to give, yet they still shared with me again when their crops came in later because they knew that it was because of capture rates.


----------



## Imaginetheday

I love the event items, but I will be working more during this event, so I probably won't be able to play as much. However, last time I didn't understand about sharing butterflies for the first few days, and this time I will from the beginning, so that's good. I will be playing like crazy when I can.  I think the improved catch rate is going to make a huge difference. Remember that it means you will have more to share, which will be very helpful. It was so frustrating to have 3-4 butterflies shared, and not catch any of them.


----------



## Ashariel

Any word on how many we will need of each??


----------



## Ray-ACP

SierraSigma said:


> What were the catch rates on shared butterflies last time? I always felt they were a bit higher, but nothing like 90% and 95%. Is everyone missing that bit? Yeah, you cant grow as many on your own but seems to me that a shared bat will be almost a guaranteed catch?



I'd like to know this to (puts detective hat on*).

Also yea I agree with the guy above, i loved the rover event and it just makes me laugh at some of the chaos it caused. I never got proper angry but I can understand the people who get annoyed cos they're working 9-5 and didn't have much time for the event. I feel this game is aimed at adults so nintendo should cater to that need and remember alot of them are working. Same with pokemon, the fanbase have grown up alongside the series and are now all working adults.

I'm glad they improved the catch rates and stuff it's just funny to joke about how difficult it is, you gotta laugh lol Getting angry at them failing to create a fair event isn't fair on the developers/designers because rover's garden safari was their first event and yes they messed up a bit but they are only human in the end. It's not like computers are figuring out this chance rate, it's input by real people so there's gonna be some hit and miss sometimes until they get that "sweet spot".


----------



## WynterFrost

Eh not really a fan of the hip ammenities except the mushroom tent thing


----------



## ravenblue

I interpreted that share rate to mean the reward in seeds you get when you share bats with friends, rather than catch rates of bats. So the catch rate is what is represented in the far left boxes, and the seed reward rates from fulfilling villager requests and sharing various bats in friends gardens are in the boxes running to the top right. Am I misreading that?


----------



## SierraSigma

ravenblue said:


> I interpreted that share rate to mean the reward in seeds you get when you share bats with friends, rather than catch rates of bats. So the catch rate is what is represented in the far left boxes, and the seed reward rates from fulfilling villager requests and sharing various bats in friends gardens are in the boxes running to the top right. Am I misreading that?



Ah.

You might be very, very right.


----------



## Antonio

They added the villagers, but I don't see stitches anywhere. ;(


----------



## Snow

ravenblue said:


> I interpreted that share rate to mean the reward in seeds you get when you share bats with friends, rather than catch rates of bats. So the catch rate is what is represented in the far left boxes, and the seed reward rates from fulfilling villager requests and sharing various bats in friends gardens are in the boxes running to the top right. Am I misreading that?



Oh ugh, you are right, I didn't really look at it myself and just went by what people are saying. So the catch rate is about the same then. Maybe we will  need less bats? I really won't be able to handle it if this is as hard as the rover event.


----------



## ravenblue

I have all the new villagers including Stitches, but no option to craft the first amenity shown, only the mushroom tent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snow said:


> Oh ugh, you are right, I didn't really look at it myself and just went by what people are saying. So the catch rate is about the same then. Maybe we will  need less bats? I really won't be able to handle it if this is as hard as the rover event.



I saw a thread on reddit that showed that they did increase the catch rate over what it was in the Rover event, but only marginally so.


----------



## MopyDream44

ravenblue said:


> I interpreted that share rate to mean the reward in seeds you get when you share bats with friends, rather than catch rates of bats. So the catch rate is what is represented in the far left boxes, and the seed reward rates from fulfilling villager requests and sharing various bats in friends gardens are in the boxes running to the top right. Am I misreading that?









Looking at this infographic again, I think you are right ravenblue. The 95% rate does seem to refer to how often and from what source, you will get the seeds for the event. Still the catch rate does seem to be higher for the rare bats especially when I compare it to my personal catch rate for the Rover Event. I would frequently only catch 1 or 2 out of a garden full of butterflies during the second half of the Rover Event, and a handful of times I didn't catch a single butterfly. If the infographic above is correct, we should be catching very close to half (if not better) of every bat. While it may still be challenging, I still believe it will be markedly improved from the Rover Event. Even though our catch rate won't be higher from shared butterflies, this event will still be much easier with a little help from our friends!


----------



## ravenblue

MopyDream44 said:


> Looking at this infographic again, I think you are right ravenblue. The 95% rate does seem to refer to how often and from what source, you will get the seeds for the event. Still the catch rate does seem to be higher for the rare bats especially when I compare it to my personal catch rate for the Rover Event. I would frequently only catch 1 or 2 out of a garden full of butterflies during the second half of the Rover Event, and a handful of times I didn't catch a single butterfly. If the infographic above is correct, we should be catching very close to half (if not better) of every bat. While it may still be challenging, I still believe it will be markedly improved from the Rover Event. Even though our catch rate won't be higher from shared butterflies, this event will still be much easier with a little help from our friends!



I agree. I figure it's close enough to 50/50, which does seem to be better than what I was catching before. Statistics is not my strong suit, but I was kind of comparing RNG in-game for this event to something like a coin toss chance, which isn't so bad overall. Individual luck may play a role, but it really seems like better odds overall this time while still keeping a good challenge going. Just didn't want people thinking it was 95% catch rate and then disappointed they were catching rather lower when it comes down to it...


----------



## SierraSigma

Sorry, my fault. Oops.

I agree with Mopy. No way did I catch 50% of the golds I got last time.

Though, I did just work out how many flowers a person would need to grow to do it on their own without sharing, if the odds went exactly as they are there...

Probably... no one else do that...

It made me sad.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Antonio said:


> They added the villagers, but I don't see stitches anywhere. ;(



You probably aren't high enough level, they didn't give them all to everyone at once, they're based on your levels. Stitches is probably a high lv 45+ animal. I would check on mine but my internet is playing up of all times lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

The info above isn't the same rates of the butterflies before:

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...d_part_of_rovers_safari_garden_and_some_math/

"On the second part of the Rover's Garden Safari we'll be introduced a new flower, white dahlia, and two new creatures, winter butterfly and gold winter butterfly, that will spawn only on white dahlias.

The spawn rates and catch rates are as follows:"

Butterfly	Spawn rate	Catch rate
Winter	     35%	            40%
Gold Winter    25%	            35%

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm still trying to find out if they really did edit the rates in part 2 based on the feedback before the event ended . So far it's coming up as no change, but i'm still researching, bare with me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wasn't aware of this:

"As for gaining Gold Winter Butterflies, the more times a player goes through a full cycle of Rover's tasks, the more likely they are to come across a Gold Winter Butterfly."

Apparently there was no change mid way through to edit the rates, it was the same throughout. However, the more you went through a cycle of rover's tasks the more likely you would capture a butterfly (unsure what they mean by cycle though, perhaps the task 1-1,1-2)

Gold winter rates:

1 Cycle?5.5 percent
2 Cycles?49.66 percent
3 Cycles?88.84 percent
4 Cycles?98.82 percent
5 Cycles?99.92 percent
6 Cycles?99.99 percent
7 Cycles?100 percent
8 Cycles?100 percent

- - - Post Merge - - -

As you can see from above, they haven't changed the final part of lotties event to have better spawn rates, but they have significantly increased the catch rate, white winters were 40% catch rate and the purple bats are 53% catch rate (13% increase) whilst the gold winters were 35% catch rate and the gold bats are 48% (13% increase).

You can conclude that nintendo have uped catch rates by 13% across the board.


----------



## SierraSigma

Sir / madam, I applaud your research. Finally an answer on the butterfly capture rates.

As for the cycle though I dont think that was correct. I am certain that after completing the event myself my capture rate was not 100% on gold butterflies. I finished a day early and was still trying to catch for some people on here, and I remember the RNG was being particularly vindictive toward me that last day.

So certainly what you theorise there is not the definition of a cycle. I wonder what was though... Number of times you see Rover? And hence, number of times you share? So, after every 7th and 8th share guarantees a catch? Maybe not. That could be manipulated... for example, sharing 8 butterflies but clicking finish after each one.

Alternatively, I bet it isnt 100% capture rate. I bet it was 100% of the 35%.

So for every 8 times you saw Rover you didnt have a chance in hell of catching the next gold butterfly you saw.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I agree with you lol I was just saying to my friend, no way was the catch rate 100% by the end of it. I think they may be referring to the cycle of villagers but even then it just doesn't make sense.

That info was just what I pulled from reddit.


----------



## SierraSigma

No, of course, I tried to word it very carefully that I wasnt attacking you for stating it as fact. I understood you were simply citing other sources. If it came across any other way I didnt mean it to.


----------



## Ray-ACP

SierraSigma said:


> No, of course, I tried to word it very carefully that I wasnt attacking you for stating it as fact. I understood you were simply citing other sources. If it came across any other way I didnt mean it to.



Oh it's fine xD I didn't see it as an attack. But yea that part 2 changes, guess we'll never know if it happened or not lol it's one of those things some people feel like it's true some it's not


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Meh.  The only thing I care about is the outfit, so this should be easy for me.


----------



## SierraSigma

Remnantique said:


> Oh it's fine xD I didn't see it as an attack. But yea that part 2 changes, guess we'll never know if it happened or not lol it's one of those things some people feel like it's true some it's not



Im pretty sure Im the one that started that rumour. I think I might be doing more damage to this community than good...

I was sincere in my belief at the time? My faith faltered as I continued to play though...


----------



## Ray-ACP

SierraSigma said:


> Im pretty sure Im the one that started that rumour. I think I might be doing more damage to this community than good...
> 
> I was sincere in my belief at the time? My faith faltered as I continued to play though...



It's all your fault amirite


----------



## SierraSigma

I take full responsibility for this and every other inaccurate fact on the internet.


----------



## Chewy.7204

I really don't like the look of the ghost sofa thing. No offense but I think it's kinda ugly.


----------



## ravenblue

Just saw this: https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7uajf3/about_lotties_gothic_rose_festival/

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Antonio

ravenblue said:


> Just saw this: https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7uajf3/about_lotties_gothic_rose_festival/
> 
> Hope that's helpful.



Thank you!~


----------



## PaperCat

the event items look cool, probably will not be able to get them all.
i dislike almost all the new hip stuff :/ oh well.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Omg the flowers only take 3 hours now! Amazing news


----------

